
Kicks Condor is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Disney - sdedovic
https://www.kickscondor.com/?
======
tobr
Hard to say but I’m going to guess this might be a stunt?

~~~
sdedovic
Twitter has the same message, but not youtube or github. I am not sure.

~~~
manmademagic
All of the old direct page links still work

You can click on the Disney logo, and then on the various icons on the bottom
of the text notes to navigate around

Seems to be a fun little hypertext adventure/joke about Kicks Condor's
upcoming role in the 2021 National Treasure 3 film

Reminds me a bit of
[http://mackerelmediafish.com/](http://mackerelmediafish.com/)

